# please



## Carpe Noctem

Hi all !
I'm new here so I hope somebody can be helpful for a translation fm english to tagalog. I'm chatting with a friend of mine who is from Philippino, 
 I'm trying to learn his language and I would like to be able to say him a few things in tagalog, but it's not an easy language to learn, I haven't found many sites to learn it...
So, I would like to know how to translate those two things :

- 'Please' ;
 - 'I hate all those porks who make money by sexually abusing people in      poverty'.

Thanks by advance to anyone who can help me.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Carpe Noctem said:


> Hi all !
> I'm new here so I hope somebody can be helpful for a translation fm english to tagalog. I'm chatting with a friend of mine who is from Philippino,
> I'm trying to learn his language and I would like to be able to say him a few things in tagalog, but it's not an easy language to learn, I haven't found many sites to learn it...
> So, I would like to know how to translate those two things :
> 
> - 'Please' ; *(please see below)*
> - 'I hate all those porks who make money by sexually abusing people in poverty'.  *Kinamumuhian ko ang mga baboy na yun na kumikita sa pamamagitan ng panghahalay ng mga mahihirap.*
> 
> Thanks by advance to anyone who can help me.


 
To say please in Tagalog, the prefix paki is attached to the verb.

Ex.:
Paki-bukas. = Please open.
Paki-basa. = Please read.
Paki-linis. = Please clean.

Another is using ''pasuyo.''


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Thank you Cracker Jack for your answer, it helps me in my hard work to learn Tagalog !


----------



## balasang

Usually, _paki_ and the verb are written as one word, without the dash

_paki_bukas (please open)
_paki_basa  (Please read, please wet - depends on the pronunciation of basa)
_paki_linis    (please clean)

_  - 'I hate all those porks who make money by sexually abusing people in      poverty'.

_Away ko(or Galit ako) sa mga taong ginagamit ang mga mahihirap na tao sa seksuwal na pamamaraan para(or upang) dumami ang pera nila.

P.S.: There is no direct translation of hate in Tagalog. So we use either Ayaw ko/Ayoko(I do not like) or Galit ako(I am angry). Also there is no direct translation of the though _make money_. There is a literal translation which is _gumawa ng pera _but it does not capture the essence in English, hence _para/upang dumami ang pera or para/upang magparami ng pera._ Both meaning to enrich(in terms of money) himself/herself/themselves/oneself.

@CrackerJack, I'm not sure with this but I think _Pasuyo  _means _please reach_. Pasuyo ng pagkain(please reach for me the food), Pasuyo ng bayad(please reach my fare). I never heard of Pasuyo linis. That sounds wrong (to my ears)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Paki is a grammar particle for please.  Actually, pasuyo literally is to ask a favor.  Colloquially people say ''Pasuyo naman'' which means ''Please do this.''  On the other hand, please reach is paki-abot.

From http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/e608c/153bfe/a/





Paki-abot po -gesture of kindness 
in the streets 
by yellowcab , 1 more photos 
Send Photo to a Friend 

When riding a jeepney in Manila or anywhere in the Philipines: It is customary and is expected of you by other jeepney passengers seating far away from the driver to reach out for their fare/payment. This is a Filipino term for "*paki-abot*"


From http://aysman.tabulas.com/

ako: "*Paki-abot* nga po, buendia [bwen-ja] lang."
drayber: "Sukli po nung buendia [bwen-di-ya], *paki-abot* nga."

ano ba talaga.. tagal ko nang iniisip e..
​


----------



## Cracker Jack

Just type paki-infinitive form of the verb on a search engine and you gets lots of hits.


----------



## balasang

@CrackerJack,

Yes, you are right about pasuyo but since we have a beginner here, I think we should avoid giving pasuyo as a 'translation' of please. Pasuyo linis does sound right.

When people say 'pasuyo' it usually would translate to please reach this/please extend this to..

Pasuyo naman kay Prof. Cruz; please reach/extend this to Prof. Cruz.


----------

